# car repossession



## caffers (20 Jun 2008)

I moved to Ireland with my firm and got a HP car contract. Unfortunutly due to personal circumstances had to return back to the UK. The car was repossessed in Ireland. Its been 6 months now and today a bloke arrived at the door, spoke with the wife asking for me about the car that was repossessed in Ireland. Does anybody know where I stand with this. I thought the Irish laws were different ? Northern ireland yes, but Southern ? Am I still liable to pay? Any advice is appreciated.
Thanks Phil


----------



## mercman (20 Jun 2008)

If the car was repossessed 6 months ago, the HP company should of sold it by now. Any difference in the sales price versus the amount outstanding on the loan plus costs will be due by you. Same situation in the UK as far as I know.


----------



## caffers (20 Jun 2008)

Thanks, but I dont live in Ireland anymore, my residencey is the UK, the bank repo-ed the car in Ireland, it was an Irish bank. I know of many a man leaving these shores due to non payment of tax - english going to ireland and or vice versa ect :0)


----------



## mathepac (20 Jun 2008)

There are also UK-based debt collection companies working for Irish-based firms attempting to collect debts in Ireland.

Why would the same debt collectors not try to collect debts in England?


----------



## mercman (20 Jun 2008)

The laws between Ireland and the Uk changed about three yeats ago and amongst many things persons can be extradited between both countries for Tax evasion. If they are able to find you which they have done, they will press for the debt. Sorry for the bad news but you are better finding out now before it's to late.


----------



## lorna (21 Jun 2008)

dont understand why you think you should not pay ?  what if we all took this approach ? dump our debts and just disappear, too much of this going on so good luck to the debt collectors and tough luck to you, mate.


----------



## eileen alana (21 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> dont understand why you think you should not pay ? what if we all took this approach ? dump our debts and just disappear, too much of this going on so good luck to the debt collectors and tough luck to you, mate.


 

True, OP has to face up to his responsibilities.


----------



## caffers (22 Jun 2008)

when I joined this website I was looking for professional help and advice, I'd read a few past comments and I decided to join. All this has been is a chance for people who 'think' that they have the right to criticize and judge me. You dont know me and you certinley dont know my background or circumstances. things can change overnight and they do, somebody who has everything can suddenly, through no fault of their own, end up with nothing, but thats life, you just have to pick yourself up and get on with it. So to the people out their who sit behind their screens who probably think that it is their 'right' to respond to my blog, then please dont bother, my family and close friends can criticize me, but complete strangers, I think not.

If you havent got any professional or legal advice, then get a life, and go and play elsewhere, because its not funny nor is it big, but then again you probably dont get out much nor do you have a life ! and dont bother posting stupid reponses.


----------



## dine (22 Jun 2008)

Good on you!.  I came across this site too in the early hours looking for advice.  It looks like its a great site overall with genuine concern shown. Nobody can cast stones as to how our life circumstances change overnight.   They can and they do.  One minute you think you have it all, the next, its a different story.  I hope things work out for you and you get it sorted.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Jun 2008)

caffers said:


> when I joined this website I was looking for professional help and advice, I'd read a few past comments and I decided to join. All this has been is a chance for people who 'think' that they have the right to criticize and judge me. You dont know me and you *certinley *dont know my background or circumstances. things can change overnight and they do, somebody who has everything can suddenly, through no fault of their own, end up with nothing, but thats life, you just have to pick yourself up and get on with it. So to the people out their who sit behind their screens who probably think that it is their 'right' to respond to my blog, then please dont bother, my family and close friends can criticize me, but complete strangers, I think not.
> 
> If you *havent *got any professional or legal advice, then get a life, and go and play elsewhere, because its not funny nor is it big, but then again you probably dont get out much nor do you have a life ! and dont bother posting stupid *reponses*.


What a rant.

Yawn.


----------



## rmelly (22 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> What a rant.
> 
> Yawn.


 
I think these 2 posters have a point, HOWEVER regardless of how banks account for or write off bad debts, it's the other customers of the same institution that ultimately foot the bill, through slightly higher rates etc.


----------



## Guest120 (22 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> I think these 2 posters have a point, HOWEVER regardless of how banks account for or write off bad debts, it's the other customers of the same institution that ultimately foot the bill, through slightly higher rates etc.


True enough they have a point, albeit very muted. 

When someone posts on a public forum they should realise they are open to criticism. Poor auld 'caffers' thinks he is beyond this.


----------



## bacchus (22 Jun 2008)

lorna said:


> dont understand why you think you should not pay ?


Did OP say that or are you presumptuous and judgmental ?
My understanding is that OP is simply asking a question, inquiring about his rights. No harm in that?


----------



## Guest120 (22 Jun 2008)

bacchus said:


> Did OP say that or are you presumptuous and judgmental ?
> My understanding is that OP is simply asking a question, inquiring about his rights. No harm in that?



I would say the OPs intentions are quite clear.



caffers said:


> I know of many a man leaving these shores due to non payment of tax - english going to ireland and or vice versa ect :0)


----------



## Murt10 (22 Jun 2008)

rmelly said:


> I think these 2 posters have a point, HOWEVER regardless of how banks account for or write off bad debts, it's the other customers of the same institution that ultimately foot the bill, through slightly higher rates etc.




No, it's the shareholders who suffer in the end.


Murt


----------



## rmelly (22 Jun 2008)

The other customer rate(s) reflect/factor in an expected delinquency rate, so shareholders don't have to suffer.


----------



## Bronte (23 Jun 2008)

OP - I don't think they would extradite someone for car debt.  In fact I've never heard of anyone being extradited unless it was serious crime (murder etc).


----------



## MandaC (23 Jun 2008)

It is an interesting topic and one which is often relevant on AAM.

There are two avenues to this - the OP is asking whether legally there is any recourse for the debt which occurred here in Ireland and to this I believe there has to be a straightforward yes or no answer.

Secondly, there is the moral and honourable side of it, should the OP pay, or come to some arrangement to pay off the debt over time, morally is it as easy as getting on a boat or plane to the UK or where ever and leaving your debts behind you in Ireland (for whatever reason)

Really what the OP is asking is - can I just walk away from this debt?  There have been similar posts, people going travelling and leaving their credit card debt behind them, etc.

I would be interested to know where the MODS stand on these type of posts.  If someone from a legal or debt collection background were to post a yes, would it encourage people not to pay.  I am sure there are many legal avenues as regards a lot of posts with regard to debt and legal issues which if answered truthfully would lead to the OP(not this one in particular)being able to turn their backs on debts they have built up.


----------



## BurritoQueen (23 Jun 2008)

Boys 'n girls....just a personal thought on this thread.... LIFE (meaning we ourselves and our choices etc) can deal some nasty 'belly blows' and leave one not only emotionally but often financially on ones knees. MOST folks don't build a modern credit based life-style with the intention to hit the wall and run away from their bills. It's humiliating and one can't always ask friends and family what to do.... ESPECIALLY when it's yer own friggin' fault. The OP is just asking for a bit of advice in an anonomous place from folks with (hopefully) a bit more knowlage then himself. Yup he's gone and left the country and it looks like he might not be able to pay his bills.....right at this time anyway..... not nice but part of life. So my humble advice OP, do your best to work out a payment plan €10 per month is better then zero....remember that when somebody don't pay their bills it ALWAYS hurts somebody somewhere in the pocket 'cause the agreement was broken. So hitch up your pants boy and pay the bill the best way you can.....even if it's slow so long as it's steady.


----------



## dine (24 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> What a rant.
> 
> Yawn.


 

I don't consider that a Rant.  It was just a point.  Caffers was asking for advice.  This Lorna didn't know his circumstances but just went straight on the attack.  .. and no in case you think, I never skipped off in debt.  



whats the point in writing in 'yawning' anyway?

have a good day.


----------



## caffers (24 Jun 2008)

All, 

I thought I'd let certain individuals know of progress on this case as they seem to think its their business anyway, they seem to know me personally, wanting to whip up a frenzy linch mob to hang me.....and I'd hate to let them down !

yesterday I contacted the said bank, and certain isues were resolved, including repayments ect. It was all very amicable. The jeep was reposessed, yes, but I did nothing illegal, i'm not a criminal, although certain posts would have you believe this,. In fact I handed the keys back to a local branch who 'forgot' to let the finance house of the bank aware of this, this took them only 5 months.

 I mearly fell on a very difficult time in my life, personnally and professionally so for the loser's out their, please dont bother to send a stupid 'quote' back regarding spelling mistakes or punctualltity ( haha), as its really childish, i cannot be bothered to spell check, or to download it.

My point in the first place was never to evade payment, if people would have bothered to read it properly, I was just interested in some legal advice and was hoping that somebody reading this would have had similar circumstances or employed in the legal profession. Various points stated that by going into a forum I would be subjected to critisum (oops)....why? Why should I, as I said before, I came looking for advice. I dont know you, yet alot of you seem very judgemental in my life, did I ask you to be ? No, and i see no reason why some of you should jump on your soap boxes and feel the need to. Its none of your business, If you could'nt answer the question, why bother. Or is it some sort of power trip that you think you are on. People dont know you, you sit behind a screen, say what you want and have a laugh at other people expense, sending quotes back of which you have even had the time to bold my spelling mistakes, funny...really funny, but totally pointless and a complete waste of time. Its not big, but hey..if it makes you feel better, and you dont have much of a life, then please go ahead, if its not me, it'll be somebody else.

My thanks to mercman, dine,bacchus,mandac and burritoqueen for your thoughts and time to be honest and supportive. Its appreciated. The rest...well Ive said enough. Its not a rant or a yawn, so i'd rather you not reply, its my opinion and what Ive expireneced over the last few days from this 'site'.

For the souls who think that i'm a worthless soul who should be hanged...well, i guess your entitled to your opinion !

Thanks,

Caffers


----------



## caffers (24 Jun 2008)

All, 

I thought I'd let certain individuals know of progress on this case as they seem to think its their business anyway, they seem to know me personally, wanting to whip up a frenzy linch mob to hang me.....and I'd hate to let them down !

yesterday I contacted the said bank, and certain isues were resolved, including repayments ect. It was all very amicable. The jeep was reposessed, yes, but I did nothing illegal, i'm not a criminal, although certain posts would have you believe this,. In fact I handed the keys back to a local branch who 'forgot' to let the finance house of the bank aware of this, this took them only 5 months.

I mearly fell on a very difficult time in my life, personnally and professionally so for the loser's out their, please dont bother to send a stupid 'quote' back regarding spelling mistakes or punctualltity ( haha), as its really childish, i cannot be bothered to spell check, or to download it.

My point in the first place was never to evade payment, if people would have bothered to read it properly, I was just interested in some legal advice and was hoping that somebody reading this would have had similar circumstances or employed in the legal profession. Various points stated that by going into a forum I would be subjected to critisum (oops)....why? Why should I, as I said before, I came looking for advice. I dont know you, yet alot of you seem very judgemental in my life, did I ask you to be ? No, and i see no reason why some of you should jump on your soap boxes and feel the need to. Its none of your business, If you could'nt answer the question, why bother. Or is it some sort of power trip that you think you are on. People dont know you, you sit behind a screen, say what you want and have a laugh at other people expense, sending quotes back of which you have even had the time to bold my spelling mistakes, funny...really funny, but totally pointless and a complete waste of time. Its not big, but hey..if it makes you feel better, and you dont have much of a life, then please go ahead, if its not me, it'll be somebody else.

My thanks to mercman, dine,bacchus,mandac and burritoqueen for your thoughts and time to be honest and supportive. Its appreciated. The rest...well Ive said enough. Its not a rant or a yawn, so i'd rather you not reply, its my opinion and what Ive expireneced over the last few days from this 'site'.

For the souls who think that i'm a worthless soul who should be hanged...well, i guess your entitled to your opinion !

Thanks,

Caffers 

Construction Director for a large International engineering comapny ( for those who think Im a worthless jobless homeless punk )


----------



## caffers (24 Jun 2008)

All, 

I thought I'd let certain individuals know of progress on this case as they seem to think its their business anyway, they seem to know me personally, wanting to whip up a frenzy linch mob to hang me.....and I'd hate to let them down !

yesterday I contacted the said bank, and certain isues were resolved, including repayments ect. It was all very amicable. The jeep was reposessed, yes, but I did nothing illegal, i'm not a criminal, although certain posts would have you believe this,. In fact I handed the keys back to a local branch who 'forgot' to let the finance house of the bank aware of this, this took them only 5 months.

I mearly fell on a very difficult time in my life, personnally and professionally so for the loser's out their, please dont bother to send a stupid 'quote' back regarding spelling mistakes or punctualltity ( haha), as its really childish, i cannot be bothered to spell check, or to download it.

My point in the first place was never to evade payment, if people would have bothered to read it properly, I was just interested in some legal advice and was hoping that somebody reading this would have had similar circumstances or employed in the legal profession. Various points stated that by going into a forum I would be subjected to critisum (oops)....why? Why should I, as I said before, I came looking for advice. I dont know you, yet alot of you seem very judgemental in my life, did I ask you to be ? No, and i see no reason why some of you should jump on your soap boxes and feel the need to. Its none of your business, If you could'nt answer the question, why bother. Or is it some sort of power trip that you think you are on. People dont know you, you sit behind a screen, say what you want and have a laugh at other people expense, sending quotes back of which you have even had the time to bold my spelling mistakes, funny...really funny, but totally pointless and a complete waste of time. Its not big, but hey..if it makes you feel better, and you dont have much of a life, then please go ahead, if its not me, it'll be somebody else.

My thanks to mercman, dine,bacchus,mandac and burritoqueen for your thoughts and time to be honest and supportive. Its appreciated. The rest...well Ive said enough. Its not a rant or a yawn, so i'd rather you not reply, its my opinion and what Ive expireneced over the last few days from this 'site'.

For the souls who think that i'm a worthless soul who should be hanged...well, i guess your entitled to your opinion !

Thanks,

Caffers


----------



## lorna (24 Jun 2008)

yawning, i am almost asleep now !


----------



## DavyJones (24 Jun 2008)

why the three posts? and why are you letting people you don't know and people who don't know you, get to you so much? Fair play to you for sorting the banking stuff out. Now you won't have to look over you shoulder and you can return in the future with a decent credit rating.


----------



## caffers (24 Jun 2008)

Sorry, not too sure why that happened, computer went a bit wild on me, clicked 3 times to get back to original page !

Lorna, go girl....get a life, lots of free time again I see, 

Agreed these folks hav'nt got to me, its now actually quite funny how sad their lives really are.

Go to bed Lorna if your really that tired !


----------



## lorna (24 Jun 2008)

no i am just bored ......... yawn, yawn........ how could i get a life like yours ? i am so missing out ?!
now, you have the last little word because then you will be happy and we can all be really bored together.  oh, i am so tired now !  yawn, yawn and yawn again......


----------



## DavyJones (24 Jun 2008)

Is this the start of a beautiful relationship?


----------



## caffers (24 Jun 2008)

Not my type, I need somebody with a bit of get up and go. This ones a bit sleepy , perhaps a night of vodka and red bull...to give her wiings, and a bit of a life 

Thanks for the thought tho daveyjones !


----------



## Bronte (25 Jun 2008)

caffers said:


> Thanks, but I dont live in Ireland anymore, my residencey is the UK, the bank repo-ed the car in Ireland, it was an Irish bank. I know of many a man leaving these shores due to non payment of tax - english going to ireland and or vice versa ect :0)


 
Caffers I'm glad you sorted everything out but the last sentance of the above made me think you were trying not to pay and I'm sure others thought the same.


----------



## caffers (25 Jun 2008)

Point taken and your view is accepted. Reading back on it a couple of days later, I should have worded it a little different. I was though speaking from experience, as my parents live in the republic, neighbours that I know personally and I know being in the construction Industry, that many English and Irish men have jumped between the two countries trying to avoid paying tax or the non payment of tax ect and I was just trying to understand the legallity of  extredition and or conviction.. I wa sreaching out for advice hoping a banker or solicitor would fuel advice. Thanks again though.


----------



## eileen alana (25 Jun 2008)

Good luck Caffers, hope all pans out well for you


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

caffers said:


> Various points stated that by going into a forum I would be subjected to critisum (oops)....why? Why should I, as I said before, I came looking for advice. I dont know you, yet alot of you seem very judgemental in my life, did I ask you to be ? No, and i see no reason why some of you should jump on your soap boxes and feel the need to. Its none of your business, If you could'nt answer the question, why bother. Or is it some sort of power trip that you think you are on. People dont know you, you sit behind a screen, say what you want and have a laugh at other people expense, sending quotes back of which you have even had the time to bold my spelling mistakes, funny...really funny, but totally pointless and a complete waste of time. Its not big, but hey..if it makes you feel better, and you dont have much of a life, then please go ahead, if its not me, it'll be somebody else.


Please come back when you have been given the permission to post in 'Letting Off Steam'. 

Might I suggest if you don't want people to air a view on your situation then you don't post it in a public fora. Simple that.

Beep Beep.


----------



## shipibo (25 Jun 2008)

Bluetonic said:


> Might I suggest if you don't want people to air a view on your situation then you don't post it in a public fora. Simple that.



He wanted advise on a situation he found himself in, and he is correct in stating nobody on this forum has the right to criticise him


----------



## Guest120 (25 Jun 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> He wanted advise on a situation he found himself in, and he is correct in stating nobody on this forum has the right to criticise him


Of course they do, everyone has the right to criticise who and what they want.


----------



## shipibo (26 Jun 2008)

If there opinions were constructive I would agree, if not my question is:


Why did they bother posting ???


----------



## DeclanP (28 Jun 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> If there opinions were constructive I would agree, if not my question is:
> 
> 
> Why did they bother posting ???




The reason they posted was because most thought Caffers was a bit of a dodge. From reading his many, conflicting and varied responses, I am tending to agree. And nothing but a dodge!!


----------



## caffers (29 Jun 2008)

Says somebody who comes from Crumlin


----------



## NicolaM (29 Jun 2008)

caffers said:


> Says somebody who comes from Crumlin


?not sure what that means?
If you mean Crumdub, he was defending you!


----------



## BurritoQueen (1 Jul 2008)

Hi glad to see you got things sorted. Boy Caffers am I so humbled. I too thought that you weren't gonna pay a bill. I re-read your OP and see my mistake. The written word in Text, Email even Forums can often be misinterpreted by reader.

TO: Lorna and Bluetonic.......you peaches you......you were either not beaten enuf as children or beaten too nuch.......perhaps you don't realize that your comments come across as unhelpful. I hope it wasn't intentional. I was surprised at how personal you seemed. Golly do you say these kinds (yawn, etc.) of things face to face to people you don't know very well (or at all); when perhaps, in conversation they ask for advise on some subject? This forum is GREAT! I learn so much reading some threads it's like going back to school for me. I'd hate to think that anyone would ever feel bullied for asking for advice thru this medium. We never know what someones personal circumstances may be out in 'InternetLand', so responding to questions with relevent information, perhaps a bit of humour but always with consideration and respect should be a fundamental expectation of anyone using this forum! Well enough grandstanding just my two cents worth of high'n mighty talk.


----------



## MandaC (1 Jul 2008)

Good to know you did get it sorted in the end.  Nothing worse than worrying about opening the door to see who is there, dreading getting post, etc.

And you do owe crumdub12 an apology.


----------



## shipibo (3 Jul 2008)

DeclanP said:


> The reason they posted was because most thought Caffers was a bit of a dodge. From reading his many, conflicting and varied responses, I am tending to agree. And nothing but a dodge!!


 

Profiling posters on AAM, a bit too intrusive for me. Just answer posts as I see them


----------



## rmelly (3 Jul 2008)

crumdub12 said:


> Profiling posters on AAM, a bit too intrusive for me. Just answer posts as I see them


 
All but one of his posts is in this thread, so not profiling, more like following the thread I'd have said?


----------



## shipibo (3 Jul 2008)

rmelly said:


> All but one of his posts is in this thread, so not profiling, more like following the thread I'd have said?




That being the case ..... I would say you are right !!!


----------

